# Guide shows "title not available"; shows not set to record



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

Was liking at upcoming recordings and noticed I only had three or four set, and none of the others like Newsroom, New Girl, Duck Dynasty, etc.

The guide in various places and on various channels lists "title not available" or "upcoming: title not available." Any idea what caused this and how can I correct it?

I am running a HR24 whole home setup.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you happened to reboot your DVR twice within a 30 minute period, that will flush the Guide Data. While it downloads about 48 hrs via the satellite on the second reboot, the rest of the Guide Data is updated over the next 24 hours.

- Merg


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

No rebooting at all. More guide data s there now, but upcoming episodes still aren't showing in upcoming recordings.

Is this a sign of a dying HDR? :/


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sometimes restarting the receiver will cure problems like this.
Make sure you are not recording or going to do so in the next 25 minutes.

Menu, Settings, Reset, Choose Restart Receiver.
When you get programming on the screen, repeat the Restart.
Now you will start from scratch and possibly fix your current problem.


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

jimmie57, thank you. The double reset solved the hiccup.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

I get this quite often on all my recievers. Why DTV?


----------

